# Biocube 29. 2months old



## babykillers (Oct 31, 2015)

This is an upgrade from my 14g Biocube which I had about 6 months ago.
6 pieces of new rock was added with more coral frags.
This 29g Biocube has been running for 2 months now.
Everyone welcome to see the tank in my Fish N Chips store at: 65 Rylander Blvd. Scarborough.

I have some cheatos and leather piece to give away at this moment.

Open to any suggestions?


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

very nice


----------

